# Shaun I give you the Punch Smiley - lol



## yenrod (25 Aug 2008)

Its been a longtime coming!


----------



## Shaun (25 Aug 2008)

Funny you should mention smilies, I'm in the process of uploading some new ones - as well a couple of new cycling avatars too.


----------



## longers (25 Aug 2008)

Keep the old ones Shaun - the new ones are a bit poo! Sorry.


----------



## Shaun (25 Aug 2008)

I've kept the old ones - the new ones are at the bottom of the page:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/misc.php?do=showsmilies

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## LLB (25 Aug 2008)

How about this one for ROFL?


----------



## Shaun (25 Aug 2008)

Done


----------



## LLB (25 Aug 2008)

Admin said:


> Done



Excellent


----------



## yenrod (25 Aug 2008)

I like this one  but for outright war mines pretty far out man !


----------



## longers (25 Aug 2008)

longers said:


> Keep the old ones Shaun - the new ones are a bit poo! Sorry.



Sorry again, I spoke too soon, some of the new ones are excellent.


----------



## tdr1nka (26 Aug 2008)

Too much tea!!


----------



## Shaun (26 Aug 2008)

This is a good one for newbies:


----------



## tdr1nka (26 Aug 2008)

And this for newbies to P&L,


----------

